# stains



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hello everyone,

well after looking all over for my camera, I finally found it in my little brother's room









Anyways, I was so happy and started to take LOTS of pictures of Snowy. 

here are two that I liked

















but then, when I looked closer to these, I realized that Snowy has stains around his mouth. This stain makes him look not 100% clean although I gave him a bath yesterday...Look:








It seems that Snowy doesn't like them too








and here, I feel that Snowy is sticking his tongue out to me for being a bad mommy and not helping him to get rid of these stains









I was gonna post these pictures in the "picture section" until I realized how bad the stains look around his mouth, so thought to seek help from you guys here in the "grooming" section.

Any advice or suggestion?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It is probably coming from the food that he eats. I made the mistake once of letting Nikki eat spagetti out of a bowl. He had the reddest face I've ever seen. It didn't wash out very easy either. Never made that mistake again. 
When my dogs have stained mouths its usually from some canned dog foods. Pedigree beef is one. The chicken didn't do it. 
Stained mouths kinda go along the same path as tear staining. Nothing will remove it except growing out and finding the source of the staining. 
Something to remember about Maltese and their transparent coats, is that *anything* with color that comes in contact *will* stain the coat. Like poop will stain the hair on the butt if not found and taken care of quickly. 
Snowy looks very very cute. I am sure you love him any way.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

when i was giving otis canned food, his face was stained too but now that he only gets dry food, there's no more staining around the mouth!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Snowy is just so darn cute!! I love him!!









I don't have any other suggestions about the stains other than what has already been suggested.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> It is probably coming from the food that he eats. I made the mistake once of letting Nikki eat spagetti out of a bowl. He had the reddest face I've ever seen. It didn't wash out very easy either. Never made that mistake again.
> When my dogs have stained mouths its usually from some canned dog foods. Pedigree beef is one. The chicken didn't do it.
> Stained mouths kinda go along the same path as tear staining. Nothing will remove it except growing out and finding the source of the staining.
> Something to remember about Maltese and their transparent coats, is that *anything* with color that comes in contact *will* stain the coat. Like poop will stain the hair on the butt if not found and taken care of quickly.
> Snowy looks very very cute. I am sure you love him any way.[/B]


I guessed that it was the canned food. I feed him Pedigree canned food. The problem with Snowy is that he doesn't like to eat dry food at all. He is not a big eater anyway. I tried many times to give him dried food instead, but he ended up not wanting to eat. How can I let him like the dry food? at the end, I preffer him to eat dry food more than canned ones


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=263200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you all have Newman's Own there? My guys love their kibble.

I have heard once they are on canned, it's hard to get them over to kibble. Maybe try half and half and slowly wean him off the canned ??


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Do you all have Newman's Own there? My guys love their kibble.
> I have heard once they are on canned, it's hard to get them over to kibble. Maybe try half and half and slowly wean him off the canned ??[/B]


I will look for that Newman's Own the next time I go shopping. About giving him a little of the dried food mixed with the canned, I tried that out before and Snowy just tricked me by eating the canned food and licking it out from the dried ones and leaving the dried food behind...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The same bacteria that causes tear staining could also be in thier saliva. If he licks his feet, does it stain there, or anywhere he licks? Pro Plan must have lots of red coloring in it if that is what it is. Frosty has eaten canned food almost exclusively all his life, and doesn't stain--but I don't use Pro Plan either.









Edit: Sorry I thought you said you fed him Pro Plan instead it was Pedigree!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> The same bacteria that causes tear staining could also be in thier saliva. If he licks his feet, does it stain there, or anywhere he licks? Pro Plan must have lots of red coloring in it if that is what it is. Frosty has eaten canned food almost exclusively all his life, and doesn't stain--but I don't use Pro Plan either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah!! I noticed that his feet does stain if he licked it alot. sorry for the stupid queston but what is Pro Plan?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=263300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Kat! I thought you said he ate Pro Plan, I should have said Pedigree!









If it stains where he is licking his feet it is not likely his food, then I would treat it either with a week of Amoxicillin (antibiotic) from the vet or put him on the Tylan powder so many here are using. He could have a mild infection in his teeth, eyes tonsils, ears-------or somewhere that is causing the substance that makes the red stain. It will have to grow out after it is stopped.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Pro Plan is a dog food from Purina. It doesn't have any dyes in it nor beet pulp. Pro Plan comes in kibble and canned. A lot of breeders I know feed this because it doesn't have beet pulp in it so it doesn't contribute to hypoglycemic episodes when weaning.
Something you might try when feeding Snowy. Take the kibble and pour some water over it, put it in the microwave for a few seconds to heat it up. Let it sit for 5 minutes and then add the canned food to it. Snowy won't be able to pick out the kibble because the kibble will be soft and mushy.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Sorry Kat! I thought you said he ate Pro Plan, I should have said Pedigree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be taking him to the vet tomorrow anyways just for a check up, and will ask about that. Thanks for the advice











> Pro Plan is a dog food from Purina. It doesn't have any dyes in it nor beet pulp. Pro Plan comes in kibble and canned. A lot of breeders I know feed this because it doesn't have beet pulp in it so it doesn't contribute to hypoglycemic episodes when weaning.
> Something you might try when feeding Snowy. Take the kibble and pour some water over it, put it in the microwave for a few seconds to heat it up. Let it sit for 5 minutes and then add the canned food to it. Snowy won't be able to pick out the kibble because the kibble will be soft and mushy.[/B]


Thanks for the info about Pro Plan









and thanks for the tip. I will be using it when serving him his next meal









This time, I will be tricking Snowy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

the staining is systemic if his feet are stained too. I would give a round of
Tylan and change his food. I'd give him something non allergenic and very
few ingredients. You might try Natural Balance..they have one.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> the staining is systemic if his feet are stained too. I would give a round of
> Tylan and change his food. I'd give him something non allergenic and very
> few ingredients. You might try Natural Balance..they have one.[/B]


I agree. When Boo had tearstaining,he also had mouth staining. Both cleared right up when treated with an antibiotic.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=263297
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sammy Maree used to do that. What I did was find a high quality dry food, then I softened it with warm water and she ate that and over time I softened it less and less, but the flovour never changed, so she just kept on eating it and now Sammy eats it fine.

I would stop with the canned food and just start on softened dry kibble and do it that way and see how you go.
All the best

BEK


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hi again everyone,

Great news: Snowy ate his ate thr dried food that I served him







Kat won this time








I followed the tip of adding a little water with the dry food and then warmed it up for 5 minutes. You should have seen Snowy; he loved it







and finished it up. I did not mix the canned food with it though. I will never feed him that food anymore...I am just too happy that he loved the dry food










I took Snowy to the vet today for his check up.
According to that vet: the stains around his mouth are caused by the canned food that I give him coz she said that he is not infected.

I donnu, after talking to you guys, I kindda trust you more than her







maybe coz it is the first time I deal with her








Now, I don't know. I might check it out with another vet just to make sure.

I don't know what will I do without SM


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh Snowy is the cutest









you wont believe this but I don't know if you read my post about baking canned food







it was a disaster.

They brake in pieces. I put a little bit of that which is dry like his dry but smell better to him, on his dry food and he eats everything so fast. sometimes I put just a few drops of water on the dry food and microwave for 8 seconds. this will just bring out a better smell and he will eat it.

how did you warmed it up for 5 minutes







? microwave? if you did then you might be worse than me in cooking


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Oh Snowy is the cutest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am one of the worst people when it comes to cooking







Seriously; I don't know, but I am not good at all. Yes, I did warm the dry food for 5 minutes not in a microwaye though -you wont believe in what!!-
The food did not melt, but almost. It just got very soft. I hope I didn't cause any harm for lil Snowy by feeding his that









I just saw you post in the food and recipe section. I did a quick search and found it there. Believe it or not, but I only checked that section 3 times in total since my joining in SM. Can you tell that I am not a good cook?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Yes, I did warm the dry food for 5 minutes not in a microwaye though -you wont believe in what!!-
> The food did not melt, but almost. It just got very soft. I hope I didn't cause any harm for lil Snowy by feeding his that
> 
> 
> ...










I can't even imagine how you did it







I'm thinking you boiled it in water ??!!! Oh poor Snowy


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=263759
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! no







It is similar to a microwave but we normally use it to warm bread and other small things. Next time will reduce the minutes


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> hi again everyone,
> 
> Great news: Snowy ate his ate thr dried food that I served him
> 
> ...
























I am so happy it worked for you. It worked wonders with my sammy. Now overthe next couple of weeks (not to fast), just start sofening it less and less, and before you know it Snowy will be eating his dry food.


----------

